# Spike Hunters???



## LaytonArcher (Jul 13, 2009)

First off...please excuse my ignorance if I don't understand the issue with Spike hunters. I have read many posts on other forums about spike hunters and how they have messed up hunts for LE tag holders. Correct me if I am wrong but the tag does not say spike on it...or cow for that matter. I have archery hunted for 10 years now have had chances to take spikes or cows. I also had the Wasatch LE tag 5 years ago and ate tag soup. (missed the one shot I was presented at 55 yards). 

Not one time was I angered by another hunter who was hunting "elk" even if they lack ability in calling etc. We all sounded ridiculous when we first learned to call. Where better to learn than in the field...what works what doesn't and get better. I consider myself an archery elk hunter, if I get an ethical shot at a spike...I will shoot. The same applies for a cow. Each of us has the right to hunt "elk" on public land and should be respectful and patient of the other hunters in the field. I see way to many "hunters" resorting to name calling, negativity etc. We need to keep the sport positive, so one day I can hand my bow to my 3 year old son for him to experience the enjoyment of bow hunting.


----------



## broncbuster (Jul 22, 2009)

I think the limited entry should be kept seperate from the general spike hunt. You spend half of your life trying to draw a limited hunt and when you do there are 20,000 other people running around.
Not good.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

broncbuster said:


> I think the limited entry should be kept seperate from the general spike hunt. You spend half of your life trying to draw a limited hunt and when you do there are 20,000 other people running around.
> Not good.


yeah...and they shouldn't allow people to grouse hunt, rabbit hunt, lizard hunt, camp, hike, or recreate at all during LE hunts. We sure wouldn't want those LE hunters competing with other people in the woods; afterall, LE hunts are basically once-in-a-lifetime!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> broncbuster said:
> 
> 
> > I think the limited entry should be kept seperate from the general spike hunt. You spend half of your life trying to draw a limited hunt and when you do there are 20,000 other people running around.
> ...


A couple of things; 1)Grouse hunters/rabbit hunters/lizard hunters/campers/hikers do NOT chase bugles and are not hunting the SAME species as LE archery elk hunters. That is a MAJOR difference. 2)The LE any-weapon season has NO spike hunters, fewer grouse hunters due to the opening day occurring during the archery season and the opener is the busiest day of the hunt, no deer hunters, and fewer campers/hikers/people recreating due to school being back in and cooler weather. 3)If/when the LE any-weapon elk hunt has spike hunters/deer hunters, and a similar number of non-hunters in the field at the same time, I will say no more on the matter. But, until then I will B&M.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

I have always hunted areas that have been open to either sex archery hunting during the LE hunt and the MZ elk always had boat loads of MZ deer hunters out chasing animals from hell to breakfast and back...so I think it's kind of nice seeing a few less hunters in the area where I hunt.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> A couple of things; 1)Grouse hunters/rabbit hunters/lizard hunters/campers/hikers do NOT chase bugles and are not hunting the SAME species as LE archery elk hunters. That is a MAJOR difference. 2)The LE any-weapon season has NO spike hunters, fewer grouse hunters due to the opening day occurring during the archery season and the opener is the busiest day of the hunt, no deer hunters, and fewer campers/hikers/people recreating due to school being back in and cooler weather. 3)If/when the LE any-weapon elk hunt has spike hunters/deer hunters, and a similar number of non-hunters in the field at the same time, I will say no more on the matter. But, until then I will B&M.


Hah...I don't know a single grouse hunter/rabbit hunter/lizard hunter/camper/ or hiker that wouldn't chase a bugle while out in the woods...

....and, at least in my LE archery hunt, grouse hunters definitely spoiled one of my best opportunities.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> Hah...I don't know a single grouse hunter/rabbit hunter/lizard hunter/camper/ or hiker that wouldn't chase a bugle while out in the woods...
> 
> ....and, at least in my LE archery hunt, grouse hunters definitely spoiled one of my best opportunities.


Really? So, every grouse hunter/rabbit hunter/lizard hunter/camper/hiker get up early in the morning and head into elk country calling and chasing elk sounds? I call BS!

As for grouse hunters spoiling opportunities, just another reason why the archers should NEVER have been forced to have spike hunters at the same time. No other LE weapon season comes close to the number of obstacles to overcome, so the Wildlife Board in all it's 'wisdom' added one more major one. Freaking brilliant!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Where I hunt it a LE and a spike unite and has been that way for many years. Some areas are big enough that can handle both hunts. I have not ran in to one LE hunting doring the archery hunt.The guy that i did run in to was any weapon and he was out scouting. The only thing I don't like is that the any weapon hunter get to hunt the rut instead of the archery hunters. But the rest I don't see a problem. we are all out doing what we love and is trying to put meat in the freezer.

So Pro when should the spike/alien hunter get to hunt for there game?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> So Pro when should the spike/alien hunter get to hunt for there game?


July or January.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > So Pro when should the spike/alien hunter get to hunt for there game?
> ...


January would be nice.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> January.


Good idea...that way we can increase the spike hunter success rates! I like it!


----------



## Mezmarley (Nov 25, 2007)

Going into next years draw with 15 points...can't wait to hear all the hoochie mama's going off like horns in NYC. If you want to run an elk hunting school, do so on a handful of units, not the top LE units in the state (Or better yet, let the biologists determine which units should be open for spike) This years' archery dates and spike access was pure Bullsh!t, and I hope every archer in this state sits up and takes a more active role. Elk hunting in 90 degree weather...how many people lost meat because of the heat this year?
If however you do decide to hunt spikes or cows on a LE unit, please understand that many of us have waited for a dozen years or so to draw that LE tag. Yes you have just as much right according to THIS YEARS rules, but put yourself in that LE tag holders shoes. A little understanding and cooperation could go a long way (since I'm assuming this asinine rule will continue into next year). Leave the hoochie at home, or, rent a few dvd's and buy a hyperlip and learn how to talk elk, then use in moderation.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Mezmarley said:


> Going into next years draw with 15 points...can't wait to hear all the hoochie mama's going off like horns in NYC. If you want to run an elk hunting school, do so on a handful of units, not the top LE units in the state (Or better yet, let the biologists determine which units should be open for spike) This years' archery dates and spike access was pure Bullsh!t, and I hope every archer in this state sits up and takes a more active role. Elk hunting in 90 degree weather...how many people lost meat because of the heat this year?
> If however you do decide to hunt spikes or cows on a LE unit, please understand that many of us have waited for a dozen years or so to draw that LE tag. Yes you have just as much right according to THIS YEARS rules, but put yourself in that LE tag holders shoes. A little understanding and cooperation could go a long way (since I'm assuming this asinine rule will continue into next year). Leave the hoochie at home, or, rent a few dvd's and buy a hyperlip and learn how to talk elk, then use in moderation.


If you have 15 bonus points, the hoochie mama's probably won't be out in full-force because you're likely hunting with a rifle, which has no other obstacle..right?


----------



## Mezmarley (Nov 25, 2007)

No rifle...sticks & strings.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

ya know what...that "hoochie" called in two 370 bulls last weekend...and yes I was helping a LE hunter at the time...not just sounding off the the heck of it..


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Mezmarley said:


> No rifle...sticks & strings.


Did you not apply for a hunt this last year, or do you just have beyond terrible luck? Almost all archery hunts with that many points are a slam dunk.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I helped my son in law on a Wasatch Archery LE Tag last year. In nine days never had a problem with any spike/cow hunter blowing a stalk or set up. This year I have been out on another unit for nine days so far and have only run into one other group of hunters in the area we are hunting. They also had a LE tag. I really don't think there is that much of a problem until the bulls start getting a little more active. Of course in theory by then the spike/cow hunt is done and the only competion would be other LE hunters. Of course last year the LE rifle hunters moved in the last week to scout and I'm sure it will be the same this year. If they just look, no problem. :wink: I'll let you know how it works out around the 14th.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > January.
> ...


You're right, I'm sure success rates would sky rocket if the ARCHERY spike hunt were to be held in January. :roll:


----------



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

Lets remember it called hunting. Not killing. I agree some of the hunts need new dates, I personally think archery should start sept 1 and go through the third weekend. Put the youth dates in august, and limited entry after the archery hunt. I think the youth would appericate the warmer weather, and the LE guys still get the middle of the rut. Its win win in my eyes. Just my oppinion.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

i think the archery elk hunt should start the first week in september and go all month long, im a diehard bow hunter, but i have 9 points for a limited entry any- weapon tag, and thats what i'll keep putting in for just for the fact that they are ruttin hard in mid and last of sept. i love calling bulls in the archery hunt is a joke, you might get lucky and come across one talkin, but in my oppinion they really dont start till the last week of the archery hunt, and even then they aren't really rutting, its just pre-rut. but i have been able to call in 2 bulls 2 diffarent years on the 4th of sept. in the uintahs so it aint impossable, but i still dont like the early archery hunt for elk.


----------

